# Warum ist kein Linux anwender in der Lage einem Windows menschen zu erklären wie man



## ejazz (21. September 2004)

Hallo 

Ich muss löschrechte zu einer NTFS Partion kriegen 

Es geht mit Knoppix.

Es gibt im netz hunderte von beiträgen , doch in keinem hat es ein Linux anwender es geschaft einem Windoof menschen es zu erklären

Es scheitert ja schon an  "Du sucht die Capitve -ntfs "

toll was will mir der Autor damit sagen  wo finde ich Suchen unter Linux.
Es kommen so sachen  wie, dann nimm sie von der live CD  Und wie 

Ich selber kann nicht zublöde sein  Zumal ist es doch traurig das es in allen Foren kein einziger es geschafft hat es irgend einem Windoof anwender es zu erklären!
Ist denn wirklich keiner dazu in der lage


----------



## imweasel (22. September 2004)

Hi,

abgesehen davon das man Infos findet, wenn man auch danach sucht, solltest du dir mal folgende Seite durchlesen.
Solltest du dann immernoch Probleme haben und diese auch mitteilen können, kann man dir sicherlich weiterhelfen.


----------



## ejazz (22. September 2004)

Super info typisch Linux anwender 


, scheitert direkt am ersten satz,
"Sie sollten als erstes den Befehl captive-install-acquire   ausführen "
Wenn man das in "terminal" oder root @box eingibt kommt :comand not found
Also wie führt man so einen Befehl aus 




"Installationsanleitung
Sie sollten als erstes den Befehl captive-install-acquire ausführen um ihre Windows Treiber Version zu überprüfen. Nun können sie folgenden Befehl ausführen:

# mkdir /mnt/dosc
# mount -t captive-ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/dosc 

Übersicht
Jegliche Fehler des 'captive-lufs' werden im Ordner '/var/log/messages' aufgelistet.

Die Dateien ntoskrnl.exe und ntfs.sys müssen in den '/var/lib/captive'-Ordner kopiert werden. (Empfehlendswert über ein Wechseldatenträger [CD-ROM, Diskette].)

Das 'captive' Packet erstellt einen 'captive' Benutzer und eine 'captive' Gruppe auf Ihrem System.
"


----------



## Tim C. (22. September 2004)

Um zum root zu wechseln probierst du mal bitte statt dem sonst üblichen

```
su
```
folgendes

```
su -
```
Einige Befehle gehen zumindest bei mir nur so.


----------



## Sinac (22. September 2004)

@ejazz:
Ich habs dir doch auch schon im letzten Beitrag gesagt:
Dir wird hier wohl keiner alles bis ins kleine Detail erklären können.
Es ist nunmal so das dir Informationen besorgen musst wenn du
etwas lernen willst.
Ohne jegliche Vorkenntniss und vorallem ohne wirklich etwas lernen
zu wollen mal eben schnell mit ner Knoppix CD auf deinem NTFS
Laufwerk rumschreiben kann meistens nur in die Hose gehen.


----------



## ejazz (22. September 2004)

*@ Tim Comanns*

@ Tim Comanns

wenn ich in der "rootshell" root@box  : su -   eingebe
kommt eine Befehlzeile
root@ttyp0[root]# 

wenn ich dort dann eingebe captive-install-acquire kommt diese Fehler meldung
"-su: captive-install-acquire: Comand not found"



schade,  aber danke für deinen tipp



@sinac ich brauche den zugriff nicht für mich sonder für antivirus , da es sonst schwer ist gelockte Troyaner zu killen.


----------



## imweasel (22. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ejazz _
> *Super info typisch Linux anwender *



Hi,

wie soll man das denn verstehen
 Woher nimmst du das Wissen das ich Linuxanwender bin? (Anm. ich nutzte Solaris bzw. FreeBSD!)
Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben 
_typisch Windowsanwender, kann nichtmal mit google umgehen, kann kein HowTo lesen und kann seine Probleme nicht ordenlich formulieren._


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. September 2004)

**zorg**

Den Captive Treiber brauchst Du bei einem aktuellen Knoppix nicht zu installieren, es ist schon dabei und geladen.

Versuch mal folgendes in der Knoppix Konsole:

Eingeben

```
su
```
mit ENTER bestätigen, jetzt ist man als root unterwegs.

Eingeben

```
mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda[X] /mnt/hda[X]
```
und jetzt sollte das Laufwerk mit lese-/schreibrecht geladen worden sein.

[X] steht für die Partition und ist meist eine Nummer (Partition 1 ist hda1, Partition 2 ist hda2, etc.). Kann man auch über Kontext-Klick auf das Laufwerkicon herausfinden (und übrigens eigentlich auch schreib und leserechte einstellen).

Kurze erklärung zum Befehl MOUNT:

mount -o remount, - Befehl zum Neueinlesen der Festplatte
rw - Lese-/Schreibschalter (es gibt auch ro für read only, etc.)
/dev/hda[X] - der Systempfad der Partition die eingebunden werden soll (wie schon geschrieben hda1, hda2, hda3, je nachdem wie viele partitionen man hat)
/mnt/hda[X] - Verzeichnis in dem die Festplatte gemountet werden soll. Sollte /mnt/hda[X| nicht existieren kann man das Verzeichnis selbst anlegen (mkdir /mnt/hda1, mkdir /mnt/hda2, etc.). Eigentlich kann man irgend ein Verzeichnis nehmen (was aber nicht so intelligent wäre, lieber ein separates leeres Verzeichnis nehmen oder selbst anlegen, falls nicht schon vorhanden), darin wird dann die Partition erreichbar gemacht.

So, konkretes Beispiel:

Festplatte, Partition2 neu in Ordner /mnt/hda2 mounten:

```
mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2
```

Ab jetzt wäre die ganze Partition über /mnt/hda2 zu erreichen!


Abschließend noch einen kleinen nicht böse gemeinten Seitenhieb auf Deinen Betreff: Warum kann eigentlich kein User die verfluchte Netiquette lesen und einen aussagekräftigen Betreff wählen? Der rote Kasten springt einem dorch fürmlich bei jedem Post ins gesicht ;-]


----------



## ejazz (23. September 2004)

*Wow !*

WOW !

Das ist doch mal eine Erklärung.

Ich muss sagen echt klasse gemacht, der Wille zu helfen alleine 
fand ich  schon echt super.


Habe es gleich ausprobiert.


Folgende meldung kommt:

mount: you must specify the filesystem type. 

War wieder voll am verzweifeln !

Habe aber eine andere lösung gefunden wie ich unter linux schreib rechte auf NTFS bekomme um von dort aus Viren und trojaner zu bekämpfen.

Es klappte mit knoppixcillin 3 mit den Paragon [4]  treibern.

dennoch wäre es natürlich super wenn ich es auch unter Linux bzw. Knoppix es hinbekomme.
Doch bis dahin ist wohl noch ein langer weg 

Wäre schön wenn es mehr User wie Dich gibt, die sich richtig mühe geben.

Danke !


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. September 2004)

*Re: Wow !*



> _Original geschrieben von ejazz _
> *mount: you must specify the filesystem type.
> 
> Wäre schön wenn es mehr User wie Dich gibt, die sich richtig mühe geben.
> *



Sei den Leuten nicht böse, die sind eigentlich genauso hilfsbereit wie ich. Diese Reaktion musst Du entschuldigen, denn die haben vermutlich Fragende ausgelöst, die sich keine Mühe gegeben haben überhaupt etwas selbst zu machen,sondern alles vorgekaut kommen wollten.

Manchmal habe ich auch Tage an denen ich mies drauf bin, naja - die Reaktionen von den Leuten, die es mir übel genommen haben, finden sich zum Teil in meinem Gästebuch *gg*

Zurück zum Problem, möglicherweise habe ich mich vertan .. hmm aber eigentlich müsste es ohne Probleme gehen. 

Anderer Versuch:

```
mount -t auto -o remount,rw /dev/hda /mnt/hda1
```

Wenn das nicht gehen will, erkennt Linux das Dateisystem der Partition nicht von selbst. Dann müssen wir härter rangehen =)

Werfen wir mal ALLE Laufwerke aus:

```
umount -a
```
Hier dürfte es ein oder zwei Fehlermeldungen geben, aber die wären normal (meistens /proc, etc.)

Jetzt mounten wir die NTFS-Partition wie folgt:

```
mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1/ /mnt/hda1/
```

Kurze Erklärung:
mount -t ntfs  - Dies ist der Mountbefehl mit expliziter Angabe des Dateisystems, in unserem Fall NTFS gefolgt von den uns bekannten Parametern: [Quelle] [Ziel] bzw.  /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1

Hier mal eine kleine Liste, die Linux unterstützen kann (wenn in den Kernel einkompiliert): 
adfs, affs, autofs, captive-ntfs, coda, coherent, cramfs, devpts, efs, ext (Linux), ext2 (Linux), ext3 (Linux), hfs (Macintosh), hpfs, iso9660 (Daten-CD), jfs, minix, msdos, ncpfs, nfs, ntfs (Windows 2000/XP), proc, qnx4, ramfs, reiserfs (Linux), romfs, smbfs (Samba), sysv, tmpfs, udf, ufs, umsdos, vfat (FAT32), xenix, xfs, xiafs.

Ich empfehle Dir übrigens folgende Website:
http://www.mediacollege.com/linux/man/

Da kannst Du Linuxbefehle eingeben, es werden dann die Befehlsmöglichkeiten dazu angezeigt. Beispiel:
http://www.mediacollege.com/cgi-bin/man/page.cgi?topic=mount

Hoffe das hilft jetzt wirklich ))


----------



## Abbreviation (23. September 2004)

@ Neurodeamon: Erstmal echt Gratulation, da hast du dir ja wirklich voll Mühe gemacht, bin total begeistert.
Auch wenn....
@ ejazz:: ... [bla] ich das von "meinen" Linuxern gewohnt bin. Du solltest vielleicht ehrlich zugeben, dass du deine Frage gleich mal mit nem quasi persönlichen Angriff auf alle LinuxUser gestartet hast (eigentlich auch ne Leistung, aber nun gut...). Würdest du jemandem helfen, der eigentlich keine konkrete Frage geäußert hat, aber dich dafür gleich zuerst mal beleidigt? 
Ich muss zugeben, ich steh auch ziemlich am Anfang (und bin doch schon am Ende mit meinem Linux-Wissen), aber was die Beantwortung meiner Fragen angeht, hab ich bisher immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Antwort hängt nämlich auch sehr stark davon ab, was und wie man eigentlich gefragt hat  [/bla]

Sorry, aber dir wurde doch auch letztendlich geholfen, oder?

Grüßle
Marei

PS: Klappt's denn nun eigentlich?


----------



## profy (29. September 2004)

Ist das nicht schön, wie ein echter Windoof kämpfen kann ....
Mit Wut im Bauch stundenlang irgendwelche Filesysteme zum Laufen zu bekommen,
total sauer  dann newsgroups und andere Foren agressiv fragen.
Man bekommt trotzdem Antworten und versucht sich weiter.
Er hat zwar schon eine Lösung, sie ist aber nicht optimal genug. Es muss weiter gekämpft werden. Irgendwann merkt er, dass er das Ziel vergessen hat, sondern der Weg dahin komlett fesselt. Er verändert die Sourcen des Moduls, um der perfekten Lösung näher zu kommen. Ein typischer Linuxer halt und auf die Frage "Mein ntfs geht nicht" im Forum antwortet er mit einem Quellen-Patch für das Modul ....
im diesem Sinne noch viel Spass mit Linux


----------



## Tim C. (29. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von profy _
> *Ist das nicht schön, wie ein echter Windoof kämpfen kann ....
> Mit Wut im Bauch stundenlang irgendwelche Filesysteme zum Laufen zu bekommen,
> total sauer  dann newsgroups und andere Foren agressiv fragen.
> ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast das geschaft, was jeder hier verhindern wollte. Du hast das Niveau des Threads auf eine subjektive infantil beleidigendes Niveau gezogen, obwohl dies in KEINSTER WEISE nötig gewesen wäre.

Warum machst du sowas? Warum zwingen irgendwelche User durch ihre unkontrollierten geistigen Ergüsse das Team permanent und immer wieder restriktiv einzuschreiten?

@ profy, betrachte dich hiermit als verwarnt.


----------



## profy (29. September 2004)

Für alle, die mein 





> subjektive infantil beleidigendes Niveau


  (was immer das ist) nicht verstanden haben.
Ich habe nichts weiter erzählt, wie man von einem frustiertem Linux Anfänger  zu einem Experten wird, ohne das man das merkt und urplötzlich selber  die einfachsten Fragen nicht mehr für Anfänger beantworten kann.
Also ein Aufruf für gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme Anfänger <-> Experten.

Warum die Mächtigen  das für  anstößig erklären bleibt mir unverständlich.
BTW:
Bevor ihr mich löscht würde ich aber gerne mein Tutorial in eurer Inbox nochmal  sichern.

Danke
Sven


----------



## Sinac (29. September 2004)

Autsch, ganz dünnes Eis


----------



## Tim C. (29. September 2004)

profy: Wenn man einen Weg beschreiben will, dann geht das auch auf sehr viel objektivere und deskriptivere Art und Weise.

Und mir direkt zu unterstellen ich würde dich wegen sowas löschen ... lächerlich.


----------



## Slizzzer (29. September 2004)

Nun bleibt doch mal ruhig.
Wo immer Linux-Nutzer und Windows-Nutzer aufeinander treffen fliegen früher oder später die (Wort)fetzen.
Besonders gut im Heise-Forum zu beobachten. 

Trotz allem hin und her ist das Problem doch gelöst worden ?!

Ich weiß nicht wie Knoppix das macht, aber Mandrake bindet die NTFS-Laufwerke meiner Windowspartition im Verzeichnis /mnt automatisch ein.
Ob ich darauf auch schreiben kann, will ich nicht beschwören (ich sitz jetzt nicht dran).
Könnt mir aber denken, dass Knoppix das auch so macht.

Gruß
Slizzzer


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. September 2004)

Leute? Geht in 'en Garten spiel'n ...

Hier ist nichts mehr nötig - höchstens eine Antwort von ejazz, ob es geklappt hat oder nicht.

Was kümmern hier Windows-/Linux-Vorurteile?
Bin ich der Einzige der gerne beide Systeme verwendet (und dazu auch noch Macintosh)? Ich kann die Diskussionen echt nicht verstehen. Nicht jeder Linux-User ist ein Geek, der keinen Plan mehr davon hat, wie man etwas einfach erklären kann. Nicht jeder Windows-User ist ein Looser oder Lamer der von nix einen Plan hat.



> _Original geschrieben von Slizzzer _
> *Nun bleibt doch mal ruhig. *



Das kannst Du laut sagen (schreiben) !



> _Original geschrieben von Slizzzer _
> *Ich weiß nicht wie Knoppix das macht, aber Mandrake bindet die NTFS-Laufwerke meiner Windowspartition im Verzeichnis /mnt automatisch ein.
> Ob ich darauf auch schreiben kann, will ich nicht beschwören (ich sitz jetzt nicht dran).
> Könnt mir aber denken, dass Knoppix das auch so macht.
> Slizzzer *



Das Problem war ja, das Knoppix das automatisch macht, aber die Partition SCHREIBGESCHÜTZT (ro) ist!
Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das das bei Mandrake auch so war (zumindest vor ein paar jahren als ich das mal hatte)


----------



## Sinac (29. September 2004)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das das bei Mandrake auch so war (zumindest vor ein paar jahren als ich das mal hatte)



Vor ein paar Jahren sicher, denn Schreiben auf NTFS ist erst seit Kernel 2.6 möglich 

Ich finde die Diskussion aber auch nicht besonders, allerdings kann ich es auch überhaupt nicht haben das total viele Leute jetzt mal eben schnell auf die Linux-Trend-Zug aufspringen wollen ohne wirklich was zu tun bzw. zu lernen denn dann können sie gerne bei Windows bleiben. Allerdings vermitteln grade SuSE und Knoppix den Eindruck das Linux einfach so zu benutzen sei wie Windows, ohne viel Hintergrundwissen und dann haben wir wieder das Problem wie mit Windows auch: Viele dumme User ohne Kenntnisse die auf total unsicheren Systemem durch Netz surfen 

Naja, so long...
Sinac


----------



## profy (29. September 2004)

So ein Windows vs. Linux war das doch gar nicht.
Wir alle sind mal mit Linux angefangen. Ich damals auch als Windows 3.11 und Amiga OS Umsteiger. Das war auch nicht viel besser als heute. Da durfte man sich von SuSE per Modem (mailbox) einen passenden Kernel herunterladen. Das waren noch Zeiten ....:-( 

Wenn sich jemand durch meine kleine Geschichte auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, so will ich mich gerne entschuldigen: 

Hier muss man ja wirklich aufpassen.

Habe aber trotzdem noch was zur Sache  

Die Quelle der Paragon Treiber:
http://www.ntfs-linux.de/ 

Möchte dazu nicht viel kommentieren. besser nicht , trau mich nicht mehr  ...


----------



## Sway (30. September 2004)

Nur mal so am Rande: 
Falls man einen Virus oder so auf seiner Windowspartition hat, dann ist Knoppicilin der Retter. In der Aktuellen c't (Ausgabe 20/2004) ist die Knoppicilin-CD drin. 
Das besondere daran: Es werden die Paragon Treiber verwendet, mit denen auch das löschen kein Problem mehr darstellen sollte.

Ich habs selbst noch nicht getestet... wie auch ohne Windows Betriebssystem auf der Festplatte


----------

